# Exactly what part of a steer is the 'rump cover'?



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

Greetings All -
I am familiar with basic butcher cuts here in the US, but have had no luck finding a specific description as to where exactly the Spanish meat cut 'rump cover' comes from. I have read this prized chunk of meat (which the Spanish keep whole) is divided up between other US cuts, and is 'near, around, part of' the top sirloin, et al. If there is a Spanish sketch similar to the one the USDA uses for US cuts, that would be great. Any assistance would be appreciated. Cheers,


----------



## thiago sestini (Feb 6, 2011)

Rump cover, or "Picanha" as it is known in Brazil, where it is extremely popular, is number six on the provided image. Hope it helps.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

It's the muscle right underneath the cap of fat on the top sirloin.   If you go to the store and buy a nice thick top sirloin steak, just remove the inside muscle and you have the rump cover.


----------



## liz thompson (May 31, 2013)

Do you happen to know the name of number one on this chart? I think they call it "cupim" in Brazil but I would like to know the name in English. Thanks! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is a good read on Mexican terms and cuts.

http://www.mexconnect.com/articles/...-a-guide-to-mexican-butcher-shops-part-i-beef





  








kgraber0108.jpg




__
michaelga


__
Jun 1, 2013








More South American oriented


----------

